# Light fly swap part 2



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

It looks like were getting people already wanting to do this so I figured I would get it started

1 nightfly
2 ifly
3 hammer
4 Florida native
5 tarpon hunter
6 irlyriser (I believe wants in)

Limit it to ten and we still need 4 more


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

#7 please


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll do it again #8..


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

i'm game.


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

im interested if there is still room


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

looks like we have 10 all we need now is a ship date and a swap host. anybody want to volunteer to be host? any idea on a ship date?


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

who is on the final tiers list?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

1 nightfly
2 ifly
3 hammer
4 Florida native
5 tarpon hunter
6 irlyriser
7 dingoatemebaby
8 snookdaddy
9 jsnipes28
10 tightloops

Alternate#1 ???


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Is it to late becuse I would be glad to join in[ch58397]


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Is it to late becuse, I would be glad to join in[ch58397]


We can see if someone drops out before we start or something. You can certainly be first alternate.

1 nightfly
2 ifly
3 hammer
4 Florida native
5 tarpon hunter
6 irlyriser
7 dingoatemebaby
8 snookdaddy
9 jsnipes28
10 tightloops

Alternate#1 JPK


----------



## John_K4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks ifly


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

already picked my fly


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> looks like we have 10 all we need now is a ship date and a swap host. *anybody want to volunteer* to be host? any idea on a *ship date*?


I'll host... I guess.  

Want to set Saturday Nov. 04 for the drop dead date? Little over two and a half weeks.


PS  tightloops... very nice fly!


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks ifly, not the finished product but it really just needs some epoxy,


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, thanks for putting me on the list.  Hadn't even seen this thread started as I just got back from a very disappointing Bahamas trip. Weather was so bad I couldn't even fish. :'( Guess I'll console myself by whipping up a few flies.

I'll be tying my white eyed rabbit zonkers (really should come up with a better name : )


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

im all for ifly being the host and nov. 4th sounds like a good date


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> im all for iFly being the host and nov. 4th sounds like a good date


Mailing date Nov. 04
1 nightfly  -  Epoxy shrimp
2 iFly  -  Inhaler (or shrimp or...)
3 HaMm3r  -  White eyed rabbit zonker
4 Florida native  -  
5 tarpon hunter  -  bead chain eye minnow
6 IRLyRiser  -  Schminnow
7 dingoatemebaby  -  Kraken  -  Finished his flies and ready to mail (I'm not kidding!)  
8 Snookdaddy  -  
9 jsnipes28  -  shrimp #1 (or shrimp #2) 
10 tightloops  -  mels bendback

Alternate#1 JPK

It would probably help for everybody to confirm by telling what fly you will (or might) tie.

Edit: Shiminnow added, Kraken added, Mels bendback added, Shrimp added, Epoxy shrimp added, Bead chain eye minnow added


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Schminnow for me


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Kraken!!!


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Ohhhh... that's 'bad'! That's just bad!









And by "bad"... I mean good, of course.


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

You can call mine, mels bendback


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

going to tie a shrimp pattern...debating between two diff ones i like


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Epoxy shrimp


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

i have a bead chain eye minnow pattern.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

going to tie this rattle shrimp...what color is preferable here?
first is gold rattle/brown craft fur/root beer flash
2nd is clear rattle/cream craft fur/pink flash


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Clear and cream is the way to go


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

"Whats up dock" for me.

Jsnipes - do the white one and use that hook its on too.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> *Clear and cream* is the way to go


Yep. But, if one of those gold/brown ones fell into the envelope, as a tip, I bet the "host" would appreciate it.  

I've tied something similar to the clear/cream one. What do you prefer to coat your braid with?


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

yah i would say for a light fly go, well "light." the brown one would probably be good as a grass flats fly though.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Mailing date Nov. 04
1 nightfly  -  Epoxy shrimp
2 iFly  -  Inhaler (or shrimp or...)
3 HaMm3r  -  White eyed rabbit zonker
4 Florida native  -  Whats up dock
5 tarpon hunter  -  bead chain eye minnow
6 IRLyRiser  -  Schminnow
7 dingoatemebaby  -  Kraken   
8 Snookdaddy  -  ???
9 jsnipes28  -  Rattle shrimp 
10 tightloops  -  mels bendback

Alternate#1 JPK


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

> > *Clear and cream* is the way to go
> 
> 
> Yep. But, if one of those gold/brown ones fell into the envelope, as a tip, I bet the "host" would appreciate it.


Heh I can probably make that happen. I tie up the rattles/braid and epoxy them and then tie the rest later.


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

Flys are done whats the next step?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Flys are done whats the next step?


I would have finished my flies tonight BUT... the World Series jacked me! Cardinals are my 1 team and Texas is my 2 team. To have them playing each other in a tied series (2 to 2) is... DISTRACTING.  

I'll send my mailing address (as "host") out this week. Was hoping to hear from all ten people who said they wanted to tie flies. But, I think I want to let the alternate(s) have at least a full week to tie an alternate fly to meet the deadline.

Deadline is Nov. 04 (Friday). If we don't hear from all 10 tiers by October 28 (this Friday) I want an alternate tier. Cool with everyone?  

PS  This is the fly that I'm tying. (Some variations are likely. New fly for me.)


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

all done, ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

finito
















bonus


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

I have heard from everyone in this swap. We are ALL IN. Also, about half of us have already finished tying our flies. Great job guys!

Tonight I sent out the mailing information to everyone in PM's.

The mailing method that worked for me, last time, was to put one of those small flat rate boxes inside a mailing envelope. So, you put my mailing address on the envelope and then cram in
1. The flies
2. The flat rate box
3. Your mailing information
4. The money for mailing the box back to you ($5.20 I think).

Seal it up and hand it to the postalworker and pay the postage for all that crap in the envelope.  

And finally, I think that HaMm3r won't mind me stealing the following text and photo from LightFlySwap #1:

"...it's really important that everyone tag their flies before shipping them, so everyone will know who tied it and what it is. Small strips of paper pushed over the barb work just fine."


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

didnt you use flat rate envelopes. also it might be cheaper for everyone to ship through express mail in an envelope. because it is probably only like 2.00 max to ship to you and then the people just put the amount that it should be to ship back, say $3, and if there is any extra the shipper can keep the extra. i know it complicates things a little more but it should be a lot cheaper and as long as nobody is in cali it would be about the same price for everybody.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> didnt you use flat rate envelopes. also it might be cheaper for everyone to ship through express mail in an envelope. because it is probably only like 2.00 max to ship to you and then the people just put the amount that it should be to ship back, say $3, and if there is any extra the shipper can keep the extra. i know it complicates things a little more but it should be a lot cheaper and as long as nobody is in cali it would be about the same price for everybody.


I have NO connection to the US Postal Service. Get the flies to me along with a reasonable return method and we are cool.  

Cool?


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

epoxy shrimp


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

> I have NO connection to the US Postal Service. Get the flies to me along with a reasonable return method and we are cool.
> 
> Cool?


i was suggesting the US postal express shipping. But yah i got you now.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool fly(s), nightfly!.  

PS  Wish I had the patience for epoxy.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

i got my flies in the mail today.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Mine are headed your way.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

been out of town, will get mine in the mail today or tomorrow


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Mine are tied, just not shipped yet.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like Light Fly Swap #2 is going to finish up strong. Everyone has responded so, all the flies will be represented. Can't thank you guys enough. Just a reminder that the mailing deadline is this Friday (Nov. 04). Do your best to finish them up.

Got my flies from Light Fly Swap #1 the other day and I have been showing them off, already. By the way, i have received some flies from Light Fly Swap #2 already and the great work continues.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, my ten w.e.r.z flies are packed up, along with one similar mylar minnow fly for iFly. They'll be dropped in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

in the mail yest, should be there tomorrow.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I still have a few left to tie this weekend, but will ship out early Monday.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Mine will be out tomorrow.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I just went to the Post Office and shipped my flies. Mine are clouser "greenback" colored flies made with SF flash blend. They're deadly on dock snook and beach snook on the west coast of Florida.

I labeled the zip bags with "Snookdaddy" for ID...

Thank you to everyone involved in the swap.

Redfish swap next?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Reds? I'll play.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Might as well keep the cool flies coming in. That being said IM IN


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Also down for a redfish fly swap! Tying them now!


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm doing some Borski redfish sliders for a swap on the Drake. I'm in on this one, I'll just crank out twice as many!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

> Reds? I'll play.


heh yep why not. i'm game.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

any info on the flies yet?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> any info on the flies yet?


Yep, I have received flies from all but two of the fly tiers. I sent a PM to the ones I haven't received flies from, earlier today (about 2:30PM).

I'm anxious to send out these flies.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are the flies that I have in hand. Eight of ten. I'm thinking that they should go out this Friday. Hopefully I will received the other two flies by Friday? Mailing deadline will be two weeks old this Friday.  :-/

Flies I have received (photo from top to bottom):
iFly
nightfly
HaMm3r
dingoatemebaby
jsnipes28
SnookDaddy
tarpon Hunter
IRLyRiser








Let me know your thoughts. Except about the crappy cel phone picture. The flies look GREAT!!


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry bout not getting the flies out on time, there was some health issues with a family member out of state, and I just got home. I can still send them out. If not I would def want to get in on a redfish tie?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

I put all the flies in the mail, back to you guys. Great looking flies. iFly


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Got my flies today and they look great thanks to everybody that was a part of it. I won't be doing a night trip for a few weeks but I will be using these flies in other places then just the dock lights


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

i got my flies today and they look great. can't wait to put these flies to use.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Another excellent batch of flies, gentlemen!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I received my flies yesterday... Wow, I cannot wait to tie one on! Which one will be a hard choice..

Nice work and props to the organizer..


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

got the flies. they all look great! now if it will ever stop blowing 25 here i may get to use them. thanks for organizing ifly.


----------

